# John Deere 212 tractor clutch



## cookie83 (Oct 14, 2010)

Good Day: I have an older John Deere 212 with about 1300 hours that I am having issues with regarding the clutch. When I first start using it, it operates fine, but after a few minutes the tractor starts to slow down on its own and the only way I can speed it up is to pull up on the clutch pedal. Am I being too simplistic or is this just a worn clutch issue? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Could be just out of adjustment too.


----------



## flywheels (May 11, 2010)

*Adjustment*

When it slows down try moving the variator lever forward. If that works your belts need replacing and the variator probably needs to be adjusted as well.

John


----------



## cookie83 (Oct 14, 2010)

*John Deere 212*

Thanks for the information.


----------

